# Hi everyone



## ev1lchris (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm going to be teaching in Zhengzhou and just wanted to say hello.

I went to Asia and returned about four months ago. Living in the States just doesn't cut it anymore.

Hope to get to know some of you.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

I worked in Zengzhou for a couple of years, not a bad place to be. I am now on the east coast and been in China for the last 20 years.


----------



## ev1lchris (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Eric. Where are you now?


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

ev1lchris said:


> Hi Eric. Where are you now?


At the present I am in Jiangsu province in a small city named Hai'an, just north of Shanghai, by the end of this year will move to Wushi for a few months and then off to Chongqing in Sichuan as a share holder in a business there and that is where I will probably buy a home and settle down.

I was in Zhengzhu recently to do a little business with an old friend who is the GM of Join Auto, a big name in that city. They are still building the underground so the roads are somewhat messed up. I have my own car so when I worked there I got time to visit all the local cities and there is a lot to see, not least of which is the Sholin Temple.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I have my own car here Eric but cannot officially drive it. My wife drives me everywhere, especially nuts in traffic. Problem is that I have reached an age where they will not exchange my UK licence for a Chinese one. I have a good drivers record, and passed the 100 question test but age defeated me.

I am looking for someone who has an address in Belgium! 

Belgium driving licences are the only ones accepted in China by the Police.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> I have my own car here Eric but cannot officially drive it. My wife drives me everywhere, especially nuts in traffic. Problem is that I have reached an age where they will not exchange my UK licence for a Chinese one. I have a good drivers record, and passed the 100 question test but age defeated me.
> 
> I am looking for someone who has an address in Belgium!
> 
> ...


Even with a Belgique drivers license the age bit will still stop you. I turned 62 yesterday but have had my license for many years so I need a medical stamp in a little separate driving book each year.

There are ways around this but it costs money, pm me and I will give an idea. The annual medical I never take it, wife sends the book to a certain person and he stamps it, there is a way around everything in this country.


----------

